# Figli e proiezioni



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

I figli sono la proiezione verso il futuro, ma inevitabilmente rappresentano anche la proiezione di noi stessi e delle nostre aspirazioni irrealizzate.
Questo è evidente nei genitori che pressano i figli perché raggiungano la serie A o vincano concorsi di bellezza o scrivano capolavori (un film recente).
Bisogna avere consapevolezza di queste proiezioni perché non diventino strade obbligate e non costringano a perseguire obiettivi che non sono loro.
Insomma non bisogna rompere troppo le balle.
Ma abbiamo una idea educativa chiara? Ci rendiamo conto dei messaggi intenzionali e non intenzionali che mandiamo?
Cosa rimproveriamo ai nostri genitori?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Io sono molto grata ai miei genitori perché da bambina mi hanno lasciata libera di fare come mi sentivo e assecondavano i miei interessi anche temporanei. 
Da adolescente è stato un po’ più complicato, ma normale.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

1 Liberarsi dall’ansia da prestazione
I genitori perfetti non esistono, quindi inutile angosciarsi: quelli che si sentono tali rischiano di fare più danni in assoluto. Ciò che ciascuno di noi può invece fare è cercare di migliorarsi e per farlo può soprattutto concentrarsi sul fronte dell’organizzazione: educare bene i figli, infatti, è sostanzialmente un fatto organizzativo.

2 Tenere vivo il dialogo con l’altro genitore
Oggi si assiste a una strana tendenza: parlare tantissimo, troppo, con i figli e pochissimo con il marito o la moglie. Al contrario, quando si diventa genitori il dialogo nella coppia dovrebbe intensificarsi, non diminuire. È parlando che si possono prendere le giuste decisioni, stabilire le regole educative condivise.

3 Dare (insieme) le giuste regole 
Una regola non andrebbe mai data da un solo genitore (in genere la mamma) perché questo può creare equivoci. Per esempio il bambino può credere che quella regola non valga con l’altro genitore, che non ci sia accordo e che ci sia margine per ribellarsi o fingere di non aver capito.

4 Essere concreti 
Fino agli 11-12 anni i bambini hanno bisogno di chiarezza, sono individui molto concreti, non hanno bisogno di fiumi di parole e spiegazioni sul perché e il percome si deve andare a dormire alle 9 o il gelato prima di cena non va bene. A un bambino non interessano le spiegazioni.

5 Favorire le esperienze sensoriali 
Una buona educazione passa anche dalla gestione della dimensione digitale che deve essere centellinata e rimandata all’età giusta. Lo sviluppo cogntivo di un bambino, infatti, ha soprattutto bisogno di esperienze sensoriali, tattili, olfattive, uditive e così via. Esperienze che può fare nella natura, giocando con i compagni, ma anche leggendo un libro.

6 Non urlare
Urlare non serve a nulla se non a dimostrare tutta la fragilità emotiva dell’adulto. Un genitore organizzato, anche nell’inevitabile momento critico, non alza la voce e non ricorre alla violenza o ai castighi.

7 Uscire dal mito dell’ascolto
Una lamentela ricorrente di tante mamme? “Mio figlio non mi ascolta mai!” Invece l’idea dell’ascolto non ha a che fare con l’organizzazione. A mamma e papà non deve importare di essere ascoltati o ringraziati dai figli, ma solo che questi facciano la cosa giusta, da lavarsi le mani prima di cena a spegnere il telefonino prima di andare a dormire. I figli ci chiedono di essere pratici, non di sentirsi ripetere mille volte la stessa cosa.

8 Non chiedere il suo parere 
A un bambino non si chiede “a che ora vuoi andare a dormire?”, “cosa vuoi mangiare per cena?”, “Quando ti va di fare i compiti?” come se fosse un adulto in miniatura. Il primo a non volerlo è il bambino stesso, che ha bisogno di regole, non di prendere decisioni al posto di mamma e papà.

9 Accompagnarlo all’autonomia 
Un altro punto critico? La preparazione dello zaino che, in molte famiglie, diventa un esercizio di stile, ordine e organizzazione per fare bella figura con le maestre. Peccato che, se lo zaino lo fa la mamma, il bambino non diventerà mai utonomo nell’organizzazione del suo impegno scolastico. E avrà sempre bisogno di aiuto. Stesso discorso per i compiti, che sono affare esclusivo dei figli non della mamma, del papà o dei nonni: gli adulti devono creare le condizioni di tranquillità e ordine affinché il bambino possa lavorare tranquillo, ma non sedersi accanto a lui o, peggio, sostituirsi.

10 Liberare gli adolescenti dal controllo 
Man mano che crescono i ragazzini si vogliono smarcare dal controllo materno e hanno bisogno della figura paterna che, senza accudirli, faccia da sponda negoziando gli orari, la paghetta o le uscite, creando la giusta resistenza che permetta allo stesso tempo al figlio di fare i primi passi fuori dal nido.


CPP Centro Psicopedagogico per l’educazione e la gestione dei conflitti

Via Campagna, 83 - 29121 Piacenza (PC)


----------



## Martoriato (20 Maggio 2019)

Adesso che sono diventato genitore io mi accorgo delle cappellate che hanno fatto i miei,soprattutto mia mamma visto che e' stata lei che mi ha cresciuto,perche' mio padre era sempre occupato a far soldi...
Mi accorgo che su mio figlio stavo riproponendo gli stessi errori che ha fatto lei come me, ed il fatto che me ne sia accorto e ci abbia subito messo una pezza credo sia una cosa buona,che insomma sono fortunato a potermene rendere conto ed arginare il tutto. Mi rendo anche conto che mi costa una certa energia NON comportarmi con mio figlio secondo quel modello preimpostato,nel senso che per evitare quell'errore mi ci devo concentrare davvero,tanto per far capire come io sia stato segnato. No,decisamente non esistono genitori perfetti e mi aspetto ovviamente di fare anche io i miei errori,ma certo non faro' nulla che possa sistematicamente distruggere l'autostima di mio figlio come mia mamma ha fatto con me..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Adesso che sono diventato genitore io mi accorgo delle cappellate che hanno fatto i miei,soprattutto mia mamma visto che e' stata lei che mi ha cresciuto,perche' mio padre era sempre occupato a far soldi...
> Mi accorgo che su mio figlio stavo riproponendo gli stessi errori che ha fatto lei come me, ed il fatto che me ne sia accorto e ci abbia subito messo una pezza credo sia una cosa buona,che insomma sono fortunato a potermene rendere conto ed arginare il tutto. Mi rendo anche conto che mi costa una certa energia NON comportarmi con mio figlio secondo quel modello preimpostato,nel senso che per evitare quell'errore mi ci devo concentrare davvero,tanto per far capire come io sia stato segnato. No,decisamente non esistono genitori perfetti e mi aspetto ovviamente di fare anche io i miei errori,ma certo non faro' nulla che possa sistematicamente distruggere l'autostima di mio figlio come mia mamma ha fatto con me..


Basta non ottenere lo stesso effetto per eccesso di incoraggiamento.


----------



## Martoriato (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta non ottenere lo stesso effetto per eccesso di incoraggiamento.


No no assolutamente,eccesso di incoraggiamento ed autostima sono a loro volta sbagliati,lo vedo da certi miei amici coetanei che sono cresciuti venerati come dei semi dei dalle loro mammine e oggi fanno fatica a tenersi una donna vicino. Il giusto sta nel mezzo,come sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No no assolutamente,eccesso di incoraggiamento ed autostima sono a loro volta sbagliati,lo vedo da certi miei amici coetanei che sono cresciuti venerati come dei semi dei dalle loro mammine e oggi fanno fatica a tenersi una donna vicino. Il giusto sta nel mezzo,come sempre.


:up:


----------

